# Prong Came Undone



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

While on a walk the other day, Chevy's prong came undone while we crossed an intersection. Thankfully, there was only one car and it was at the stop sign and they cooperated with waiting there until we got Chevy in our grasps again (less than a minute but seemed like forever!). I've mentioned before that Chevy has a "thing" for trying to chase cars which is primarily why we use the prong. I am now worried that it will come apart again. I don't understand how exactly it came apart in the first place but it did. We don't have the quick release one, just the regular one. Is there something I can use _with _the prong, sort of like a backup? I won't use a regular chain choke collar and when hooking the prong and his regular collar to the leash, I don't have as much control with it and he still wants to go after cars









Any suggestions would be a tremendous help! 
Thanks!


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

i use one of Quest's puppy collars to attach the leash to her normal collar as a backup just in case.


----------



## mramsey (Mar 19, 2008)

I spread the metal wires apart some when the prong starts getting loose. It seems to work well. We also unhook in a different place each time so not to weaken one certain link.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

You can purchase (or make) an inexpensive coupler. Couplers are sold for walking two dogs together and have a snap on either end, with a ring in the middle. When walking two dogs, you would attach each snap to a collar and your leash to the ring. When using a coupler as a "safety" feature, clip one snap to the ring your leash is attached to, and the other to the second collar. 

That way, you will still have the same ability of correcting the dog since your leash is attached only to the prong collar, but you will be safe if the prong collar comes off, because it is still attached to the other collar.

You can buy cheap nylon couplers at most dog stores or make your own (without the ring in the center, just two snaps) from nylon if you know how to sew a straight line on the sewing machine. You can make really light ones using parachute cord, too, which is super strong and comes in a ton of colors.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I use a leash that has two ends like is pictured in the thread about multi-functional leashes going on right now. I attach one to the prong and one to my dog's flat collar. This way, I have a back-up, because yeah, my prong has come undone too. 

The great thing, too, is that I can switch pressure between the two collars as well. I allow most the pressure on the flat collar, but still have the prong for the "pop." It's allowed my dog to train himself off the prong in many situations.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Have you tried the cloth slip collar or I found this chain/cloth slip collars at petsmart.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751428










You want the collar either really tight aboce the prong collar or loose below the prong collar.

Leerburg has a collar that is called the dominate dog collar that seems to work well with the prong, it fits above the prong. http://leerburg.com/fit-prong.htm Scroll down towards the bottom of the page.









Dominate dog collar
http://leerburg.com/746.htm


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I do what Leerburg does, use a slim, fitted slip collar. My slip collar only cost about $3. I simply attach my leash to BOTH collars at the same time. I do the same when Kenya wears a harness and/or is in crowds. There's a short line with a light snap that attaches from the harness ring to a thin slip collar. I've never needed the backup, but you just never know....


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeI do what Leerburg does, use a slim, fitted slip collar. My slip collar only cost about $3. I simply attach my leash to BOTH collars at the same time. just never know....


I do this too.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I ended up going to the feed store and picking up a slim slip collar (only $2.99). The one I got is big and not tight fitting so that will hang below the prong. They either had smaller ones or larger ones, none in between. We weren't able to go for a walk this evening to test it out but will tomorrow for sure. Thanks again for all suggestions!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: I spread the metal wires apart some when the prong starts getting loose. It seems to work well. We also unhook in a different place each time so not to weaken one certain link.


Just a FWIW..

You should ALWAYS put on and take off the prong collar where it has the metal plate that says open (if you have the herm springer brand, not sure about the off brands. I think they still have the metal plate tho), unless there's an emergency then you take it off on whichever link you can. If you open and close it correctly, none of the other prongs get worn or loose.. 

Also it's a good idea to check the prongs every now and then to make sure each one is still tight.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: G-burg
> 
> You should ALWAYS put on and take off the prong collar where it has the metal plate that says open (if you have the herm springer brand, not sure about the off brands. I think they still have the metal plate tho), unless there's an emergency then you take it off on whichever link you can. If you open and close it correctly, none of the other prongs get worn or loose..
> 
> Also it's a good idea to check the prongs every now and then to make sure each one is still tight.


Agree. And even if it doesn't have a plate, always take it apart and put it together at the same place. That way only one link gets worn out over time, and when it does it's easy to replace with a new link.

One reason I also don't like the "quick release" prong collars. The french snap tends to wear out over time, creating a weak part in the collar that can come undone when you don't expect it.


----------

